# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Favorite Venomous?

## Navy

I love venomous snakes, and even though I think I will always too afraid of them to keep them, there are a few snakes that would be a dream to have, if only I would take the next step to get over the fear and get the proper training to own them, which I never will.

I love gaboons, eastern and western diamond backs, and monocled cobras. 


Cobras look cute

and Gaboons/Diamondbacks always look so angry which is also cute.

----------


## decensored

My favorite are Gaboons, but I never had, and never will have hot snakes.

----------

4Ballz (07-30-2012)

----------


## rlditmars

I won't ever do hots because I don't have the discipline. However, I have always thought the Gaboons have the greatest pattern. I also like eyelash vipers. If I stay in the US, Corals are gorgeous and you can't beat a sweet looking Copperhead.

----------


## interloc

Monocled cobras hands down fav for me. I saw a leusistic one once and the pic was it up in full hood. It was jaw droppingly amazing. But again, I would love one but I don't wana die. It's the same reason I don't have a motorcycle. 


Sent from my poo fone using Tapatalk

----------


## decensored

> My favorite are Gaboons, but I never had, and never will have hot snakes.


I also really like sri lankan tree vipers, eyelash vipers, and I am a sucker for axanthics - I saw an axanthic west african bush viper once that I thought looked really wicked!

I'm not a big fan of the rattlesnakes or cobras.

----------


## Royal Hijinx

I will never own one, but I love bright colored Eyelash Vipers.

----------


## heathers*bps

I love rhinos and eye lash vipers. But one of my favorites that we currently have is this little guy

----------

_WarriorPrincess90_ (07-17-2012)

----------


## akjadlnfkjfdkladf

I like arboreal vipers.  All najas are nice too.

----------


## JaGv

i like gaboons their pattern is awsome i also like anything viper their head shape and their angry face.

----------

_Mike41793_ (07-17-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

I like gaboon vipers alot.  I also like rattlesnakes and really wish our countries mascot coulda been one instead of a bald eagle.  I dont know all the different types of rattlesnakes, so ill just say in general rattlesnakes are my favorite hot.  Eyelash vipers are nice because of their colors as others have said.  Im not really a fan of Cobras.  Fer de Lances are also pretty cool looking and i think they can get to like 8 or 9 feet long, thats not something you'd wanna run into lol.

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

> I love rhinos and eye lash vipers. But one of my favorites that we currently have is this little guy


I love that snake Heather. He's so pretty. Every time you post pictures of him I'm like...*drool*.  :Razz:  

Gaboon Vipers are my absolute favorite...and I'm noticing a trend regarding that species.  :Very Happy:  They're just so gorgeous and their little heads are adorable. (I doubt anyone but the snake community would make a statement like that... :Razz: ) Rhinos are gorgeous too. But I also really love Eastern Diamondbacks and Timber Rattlers. Copperheads are also just gorgeous. Bushmasters are really cool looking too. I love their yellows. I think it's safe to say that I love venomous snakes in general, they're fascinating. But I'm too afraid to work with them. I'd love to if I could get over that one day though. 

One of my professors was having a discussion about snake keeping with me over lunch the other day and told me about a girl she went to Grad School with who was studying the striking and feeding behaviors of snakes. She worked with all kinds, but her focus was on King Cobras and Black Mambas. She retrained the Cobras in several zoos to eat snakes so that she could study the more natural feeding behavior. That sounds so amazing! Even though vet school is my focus right now, I am also considering going to Grad School for Functional Morphology and studying snakes...(since herpetology programs are non-existent now... :Sad:  )

----------

_heathers*bps_ (07-17-2012)

----------


## MikeM75

I have always loved the gaboon and the rhino, and always thought their hybrid was stellar.  I also really like the albino and leucistic versions of the rattlers and monocled cobras.  NOW, recently I saw the Mangshan Viper, I really think they are the best looking snake alive.

----------


## Coleslaw007

I think I would have to say my favorite would be the leucistic cobras. A close second would be the bush vipers, I mean look at *that* >

Gaboons are awesome. 
Rattlers are another I'm quite fond of and living in AZ, I have seen quite a few. My favorite would probably be the timber rattler for how black they are:

I don't plan to ever own any hots, although I would love to I just don't want the risk. The only exception to this will be if I do become a veterinarian I would eventually like to do some work studying venom and various diseases in snakes that are not well understood.

----------


## Navy

> I think I would have to say my favorite would be the leucistic cobras. A close second would be the bush vipers, I mean look at *that* >
> 
> Gaboons are awesome. 
> Rattlers are another I'm quite fond of and living in AZ, I have seen quite a few. My favorite would probably be the timber rattler for how black they are:
> 
> I don't plan to ever own any hots, although I would love to I just don't want the risk. The only exception to this will be if I do become a veterinarian I would eventually like to do some work studying venom and various diseases in snakes that are not well understood.


Wow, that snake is gorgeous.

Some of the most beautiful creatures are the most dangerous.
I think their power adds to their beauty, though.

----------

4Ballz (07-30-2012)

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

Mangshan viper

----------

_Anatopism_ (07-17-2012)

----------


## Emilio

I love Rattlesnakes BUT will never get a hot, to much risk involved for me.

----------


## ChrisS

Umm, this is tough... If I'm staying state side I'd go with a canebrake. But internationally king cobras come to mind also mambas come to mind but I think the most beautiful is a belcher's sea snake.

----------


## ReptileJenna

My favorite is definitely the black mamba, those little suckers are fast and beautiful to boot.

I am dying to one day get a venomous snake (no pun intended). They are just such an amazing creature to own. I would make a huge natural display tank for it. 

I'm pretty good at handling snakes, and I have some slightly venomous ones already. One of them is a real meanie and tries to bite me all the time. It's been great practice, because I now am excellent with a snake hook and tube.

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I will never ever own a hot but if I did it would be a Gaboon. They are absolutely beautiful snakes!

----------


## gsarchie

Definitely Timber Rattlesnakes and Copperheads.  I want to own each once my kids are either a little bit older or out of the house all together.

----------


## Mike41793

> My favorite is definitely the black mamba, those little suckers are fast and beautiful to boot.
> 
> I am dying to one day get a venomous snake (no pun intended). They are just such an amazing creature to own. I would make a huge natural display tank for it. 
> 
> I'm pretty good at handling snakes, and I have some slightly venomous ones already. One of them is a real meanie and tries to bite me all the time. It's been great practice, because I now am excellent with a snake hook and tube.


Slightly venemous? A snake is either venemous or its not. 

Im assuming youre talking about a rearfanged like a hognose... I wouldnt consider handling a mean hognose good practice for something like a black mamba lol. Im not trying to sound like a jerk, im just saying its generally reccommended you gain hours of experience with hots with someone who knows what theyre doing before you get one yourself.

----------


## jason_ladouceur

for me all things Bitis or Atheris top the list.  but you can't go wrong with a nice crotalus either....

...

 :Good Job:

----------


## Denial

I really like my monocle cobras. But my absolute favorite venomous is my rhino vipers

----------


## 4Ballz

> My favorite are Gaboons, but I never had, and never will have hot snakes.


Gaboons are fantastic!

The one I would have to have, is one that doesn't bite lol. (I'll never own one)

----------


## jason_ladouceur

> /IMG]


Those rhinos are holding there reds really well. Very nice. Do you have a local on them? Ituras? Ugandons?

----------


## Arcapello

I'd have to say I like them all, but I really like the head shape that most vipers have, and I like the patterning of rattlesnakes. Najas are definitely a favorite.

----------

